
The Octad Graph - espeed
https://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/graphs/M24.html
======
oh_sigh
I'm genuinely curious: What about this graph makes it interesting?

~~~
espeed
Its relation to the j-invariant, modular forms, Steiner System (5,8,24),
Binary Golay Code G24, Mathieu Group M24, the Leech Lattice, the Monster
Group, Monstrous Moonshine, and the Miracle Octad Generator...

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-invariant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-invariant)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steiner_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steiner_system)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_Golay_code](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_Golay_code)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathieu_group_M24](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathieu_group_M24)

[5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leech_lattice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leech_lattice)

[6]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_group)

[7]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monstrous_moonshine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monstrous_moonshine)

[8]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracle_Octad_Generator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracle_Octad_Generator)

[http://finitegeometry.org/sc/24/MOG.html](http://finitegeometry.org/sc/24/MOG.html)

